# Skyrim Patch 1.3 zum Download erhältlich - Alte Fehler aus Patch 1.2 behoben



## Elenenedh (7. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Skyrim Patch 1.3 zum Download erhältlich - Alte Fehler aus Patch 1.2 behoben* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Skyrim Patch 1.3 zum Download erhältlich - Alte Fehler aus Patch 1.2 behoben


----------



## LostHero (7. Dezember 2011)

Uh endlich! Der Abend is gerettet!


----------



## Sirius89 (7. Dezember 2011)

Soweit so gut der Patch,ABER,ich kriegs nich rein warum die nich ihre komplett verhunzten Schatten fixen.

Die sehen einfach schrecklich aus. >.<


----------



## LostHero (7. Dezember 2011)

> Ein neuer Patch soll kommende Woche dafür sorgen, dass Skyrim mehr als 2  GByte Hauptspeicher nutzt, was vor allem für Mods hilfreich ist.


Beste Nachricht seit Skyrim Release .




Sirius89 schrieb:


> Soweit so gut der Patch,ABER,ich kriegs nich  rein warum die nich ihre komplett verhunzten Schatten fixen.
> 
> Die sehen einfach schrecklich aus. >.<


 


Weil die Schatten kein Bug sind sondern so "gewollt", liegt also an der Engine. Zumal "nur" die Schatten in der Aussenwelt richtig mies aussehen, in innenräumen und Dungeons kommen andere Schatten zur anwendung die (meistens) recht gut ausschauen, vor allem mit diversen ini Modifikationen!


----------



## Grandchamp (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich hoffe mal Drachen greifen jetzt wieder an und fliegen nicht sinnlos uhmer, und dass auch noch rückwärst, IN LICHTGESCHWINDGKEIT.


----------



## jael (7. Dezember 2011)

So ein bullshit! Ich komm zum Launcher, dann ist Sense. WTFH


----------



## smooth1980 (7. Dezember 2011)

Optimiert für Dual Core CPUs ? Wer denkt sich so einen Blödsinn aus ? Welcher Gamer hat denn heute noch nen Dual Core ? Nen Quad ist Pflicht heutzutage um aktuelle Titel gescheit zu zocken.


----------



## mristau (7. Dezember 2011)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Optimiert für Dual Core CPUs ? Wer denkt sich so einen Blödsinn aus ? Welcher Gamer hat denn heute noch nen Dual Core ? Nen Quad ist Pflicht heutzutage um aktuelle Titel gescheit zu zocken.


 
Nen Quadcore braucht im Moment so ziemlich gar kein Spiel und nur die wenigsten profitieren von mehr als 2 Kernen überhaupt


----------



## Doenertier (7. Dezember 2011)

Okay ?? bei 1.2 war (bei mir) noch alles okay, jetzt komme ich nur noch bis zum launcher und das immer wieder ....  es ist unspielbar !!!!!!!!!  und das wo das wochende vor der tür steht


----------



## ruokanga (7. Dezember 2011)

*Gehirn?*



smooth1980 schrieb:


> Optimiert für Dual Core CPUs ? Wer denkt sich so einen Blödsinn aus ? Welcher Gamer hat denn heute noch nen Dual Core ? Nen Quad ist Pflicht heutzutage um aktuelle Titel gescheit zu zocken.


 
Ein funktionierendes Gehirn ist Pflicht, das ist alles. Ich zocke mit DualCore, ALLE Spiele auf höchsten Einstellungen. Das Ding ist 3 jahre alt und läuft jetzt erst warm. Wenn Du Dein Geld nächstes mal wegen Marketing Maschen aus dem Fenster oder bei Alternate rauswirfst, sag bitte bescheid.

PS.: Ich kann Dir ne Satue für den Garten verkaufen, ganz billig, steht in Amerika, NewYork. Ist ein bißchen dreckig, grün, aber kurz drüber gewischt, dann ist´s wieder wie neu. Interesse? Nur 1000 Euro? Frag mal Mama, sieht gut aus im Garten!


----------



## Chemenu (7. Dezember 2011)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Optimiert für Dual Core CPUs ? Wer denkt sich so einen Blödsinn aus ? Welcher Gamer hat denn heute noch nen Dual Core ? Nen Quad ist Pflicht heutzutage um aktuelle Titel gescheit zu zocken.


 Da steht "Optimierungen für Core 2 Duo CPUs". Nicht allgemein "Optimiert für Dual Core CPUs". Und sowas wie "Unterstützung von CPUs mit mehr als 2 Kernen gestrichen" oder so steht da erst recht nicht, also ruhig Blut...


----------



## ruokanga (7. Dezember 2011)

Doenertier schrieb:


> Okay ?? bei 1.2 war (bei mir) noch alles okay, jetzt komme ich nur noch bis zum launcher und das immer wieder ....  es ist unspielbar !!!!!!!!!  und das wo das wochende vor der tür steht


 
Keiner mehr mit Gehirn unterwegs heutzutage? 
Installiere es neu, mach eine Sicherung vom Saveordner. 
Und benutze kein Steam!


----------



## ruokanga (7. Dezember 2011)

ist einfach zu verändern

Technik-Check: The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim tunen - Grafik per Ini-Datei und Konsole verbessern bei GameStar.de


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Dezember 2011)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Optimiert für Dual Core CPUs ? Wer denkt sich so einen Blödsinn aus ? Welcher Gamer hat denn heute noch nen Dual Core ? Nen Quad ist Pflicht heutzutage um aktuelle Titel gescheit zu zocken.


 
Selbst wenn du keinen mehr hast, gibt es trotzdem noch genug Spieler, die noch einen haben und trotzdem Skyrim spielen wollen. Tut dir doch nicht weh, wenn das Spiel nicht nur auf deinem, sondern auch auf schwächeren Rechnern gut läuft.

Zum Patch selbst: Ich hatte ja vor allem das Drachenproblem, das hat der Patch scheinbar komplett gelöst.


----------



## X3niC (7. Dezember 2011)

26% der Steamuser haben 4Kerne
55% haben 2 Kerne
17% haben 1 Kern

http://store.steampowered.com/hwsurvey/


----------



## DoctorGonzo (7. Dezember 2011)

@ smooth1980....Oho, da sprach wohl das verwöhnte Muttersöhnchen, das keine Ahnung hat.
Aber ich glaube du wurdest von den anderen hier schon belehrt, das du wohl nicht so recht bescheid weißt...


----------



## WarStorm (7. Dezember 2011)

Zum Thema "Pflicht": Hab nen AMD Athlon 64 5600+. Dual - Core. Mit dem Dinosaurier kann man auch heute noch recht vernünftig zocken, z.B. Skyrim auf "Hoch". Geb mein Geld lieber für nötigere Sachen aus


----------



## Gr1nder17 (7. Dezember 2011)

Toll 1.3 ist ja noch besser als 1.2.
Jetzt werd ich einfach auf den Desktop geworfen und die Map ist die ganze Zeit am flackern -_-


----------



## Shorty484 (7. Dezember 2011)

> Optimiert für Dual Core CPUs ? Wer denkt sich so einen Blödsinn aus ?  Welcher Gamer hat denn heute noch nen Dual Core ? Nen Quad ist Pflicht  heutzutage um aktuelle Titel gescheit zu zocken.


Hab bis vor drei Wochen auch noch nen Dualcore gehabt. Hab mir nur nen Quad geholt weilich grad mal Geld dafür übrig hatte, und das hat halt nicht jeder. Und ich kenne genug die noch mit nen Dualcore unterwegs sind. Find ich gut das an die noch gedacht wird.

Zum Thema: Ich hole mir das Spiel nächste Woche, also kann ich dann hoffentlich beruhigt den neuen Patch installieren. Ohne das gleich nix mehr läuft.

Edit: Wenn ich das hier so lese wohl doch nicht :-s


----------



## Lordex (7. Dezember 2011)

X3niC schrieb:


> 26% der Steamuser haben 4Kerne
> 55% haben 2 Kerne
> 17% haben 1 Kern
> 
> Steam Hardware & Software Survey


 
Cool ich gehöre mit weniger als 2% einer MInderheit an^^


----------



## mattes120771 (7. Dezember 2011)

also bei mir ist wieder alles super. die resis sind endlich wieder so wie es sein soll. habe jetzt 2 std. durchgezockt ohne probleme. abstürze hatte ich bis jetzt nie gehabt bei skyrim.


----------



## Inf1N1t (7. Dezember 2011)

X3niC schrieb:


> 26% der Steamuser haben 4Kerne
> 55% haben 2 Kerne
> 17% haben 1 Kern
> 
> Steam Hardware & Software Survey


 Das ist Stand Mai 2010. Der aktuelle Stand November 2011 - sichtbar weiter unten - ist:

4 cpus 43,36%
2 cpus 48,47%
1 cpu 5,22%


----------



## Chriss8185 (7. Dezember 2011)

allso ich hatte keine probleme nach den patch


----------



## horbyger82 (7. Dezember 2011)

Mensch, das klappt ja jetzt noch "besser" als ´ne frühe Alpha-Version, jetzt werd ich direkt aus dem Spiel geworfen, die Performance ist auch schlechter geworden, trotz Core i7...
Jedes Mal, wenn ich das Spiel beende, aber ca. 10 Minuten später wieder rein möchte, wirft Steam mir eine "Nicht verfügbar..." Meldung raus, meines Erachtens müssen Bethesda und wohl auch das ach so tolle Steam nachbessern, sonst wird wohl eine Welle der Beschwerden und ggf Rückgaben, sowie tiefsten Beleidigungen auf beide Unternehmen zurollen... 

Also hier mein Appell an Bethesda und Steam: "Machts endlich vernünftig, oder wollt ihr mit UIG auf eine Stufe gestellt werden...?"


----------



## fatal-illusion (7. Dezember 2011)

Wahnsinn, wie das hier streut mit den Problemen, richtig bitter....zeigt aber wohl einmal mehr, dass PC Systeme so gut wie nie ident sind und es somit auch für Entwickler etc...wohl nicht sooooooo einfach ist ein Spiel auf xxxxxxxx Systemen ohne jegliche Probleme zum Laufen zu kriegen, aber gut, da kenn ich mich zu wenig aus, von daher Klappe  Ich gehör wohl zu den Glücklichen, die auch nach dem Patch mit einem Dual Core (generell scho was älter die Kiste) genau 0 Probleme haben, wobei ich nicht sagen kann, warum dem so ist. Wünsche aber natürlich all Jenen, die mit Probs zu kämpfen haben baldigste Abhilfe und weiterhin viel Spielvergnügen.


----------



## Medith (8. Dezember 2011)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Optimiert für Dual Core CPUs ? Wer denkt sich so einen Blödsinn aus ? Welcher Gamer hat denn heute noch nen Dual Core ? Nen Quad ist Pflicht heutzutage um aktuelle Titel gescheit zu zocken.


 
Finde das irgendwie sehr lustig  musste wirklich lachen als ich das gelesen habe. da scheint aber jemand  ahnung zu haben  von "Gamern" .... Ich würde mich wohl definitiv zu den "Gamern" zählen doch kann ich Skyrim schon seit release problemlos auf meinem Dual Core Notebook zocken. Natürlich nicht auf höchsten Details aber wenn Grafik alles wäre dann gäbe es keine MMORPGs und kein Mario! Und im Gegensatz zu so vielen anderen Spielern muss ich mich nicht mit Abstürzen oder sonstigen Kinkerlitzchen bei Skyrim durchschlagen, oh und es sieht selbst bei mir genial aus und läuft flüssig. (Du willst gar nicht erst wissen wie alt meine 256mb Grafikkarte ist  ) 
..... tztz diese neureichen heutzutage  ...


----------



## Nibelaja (8. Dezember 2011)

Also ich bin mit diesem Patch überaus zufrieden! Seit dem läuft es bei mir wesentlich flüssiger und konnte sogar die Grafikeinstellungen hochdrehen.


----------



## zwxk (8. Dezember 2011)

Manche Leute scheinen es einfach nicht zu begreifen, Dual-Core sag prinzipiell nichts über die Leistung aus. Wenn ich heute ein Spiel habe ist es niemals auf vier Kerne optimiert und auf zwei meistens auch nicht (die Optimierung orientiert sich nämlich meist an der Konsole und die ist ganz anders aufgebaut).
Skyrim läuft bei mir mit Boris seinem Patch sehr flüssig auf max (GTX 460) uns so sollte es eigentlich sein - das ist auch das einzige, wa man Beth vorwerfen kann (in technischer hinsicht).
Wenn ein Hobbyprogrammierer es mit einem einfachen file schafft, warum dann ein professionelles institut nicht?
Aber bloß mehr Leistung zu verschwenden (einen Vier-Kern-Prozessor im Task-Manager auszulasten ist keine Kunst, aber selten sinnvoll) , heißt nicht dass die Qualität des Spieles steigt...


----------



## Sancezz1 (8. Dezember 2011)

Gleich mal morgen gucken, ob endlich die Schatztruhen in Skyrim auch vorhanden sind. Bisher fehlen die bis auf eine alle.
Ansonsten, ich hab gar keine Probleme mit Skyrim. Außer ganz zu beginn, als an einigen Stellen die Texturen zu spät fertig geladen waren und ein Problem, wleches ich selber verschuldet hatte.
Auch die Fehler die Patch 1.2 bei vielen verursacht hat, hatte und hab ich gar nicht...


----------



## Morathi (8. Dezember 2011)

Medith schrieb:


> Finde das irgendwie sehr lustig  musste wirklich lachen als ich das gelesen habe. da scheint aber jemand  ahnung zu haben  von "Gamern" .... Ich würde mich wohl definitiv zu den "Gamern" zählen doch kann ich Skyrim schon seit release problemlos auf meinem Dual Core Notebook zocken. Natürlich nicht auf höchsten Details aber wenn Grafik alles wäre dann gäbe es keine MMORPGs und kein Mario! Und im Gegensatz zu so vielen anderen Spielern muss ich mich nicht mit Abstürzen oder sonstigen Kinkerlitzchen bei Skyrim durchschlagen, oh und es sieht selbst bei mir genial aus und läuft flüssig. (Du willst gar nicht erst wissen wie alt meine 256mb Grafikkarte ist  )
> ..... tztz diese neureichen heutzutage  ...


 

Dualcore Notebook, high details, läuft geschmeidig, kein einziges Problem mit dem Spiel gehabt bisher (habe allerdings auch 1.2 gemieden).


----------



## DarthKane (8. Dezember 2011)

Sancezz1 schrieb:


> Gleich mal morgen gucken, ob endlich die Schatztruhen in Skyrim auch vorhanden sind. Bisher fehlen die bis auf eine alle.
> Ansonsten, ich hab gar keine Probleme mit Skyrim. Außer ganz zu beginn, als an einigen Stellen die Texturen zu spät fertig geladen waren und ein Problem, wleches ich selber verschuldet hatte.
> Auch die Fehler die Patch 1.2 bei vielen verursacht hat, hatte und hab ich gar nicht...


 
deswegen find ich die net X)


----------



## Rabowke (8. Dezember 2011)

ruokanga schrieb:


> Ein funktionierendes Gehirn ist Pflicht, das ist alles. Ich zocke mit DualCore, ALLE Spiele auf höchsten Einstellungen. Das Ding ist 3 jahre alt und läuft jetzt erst warm. Wenn Du Dein Geld nächstes mal wegen Marketing Maschen aus dem Fenster oder bei Alternate rauswirfst, sag bitte bescheid.
> 
> PS.: Ich kann Dir ne Satue für den Garten verkaufen, ganz billig, steht in Amerika, NewYork. Ist ein bißchen dreckig, grün, aber kurz drüber gewischt, dann ist´s wieder wie neu. Interesse? Nur 1000 Euro? Frag mal Mama, sieht gut aus im Garten!


Nun mach dich mal nicht lächerlich. 

Davon ab, dass man(n) nicht nur Quadcores zum Zocken benutzt, gibt es durchaus Anwendungsgebiete wo ein Quadcore+HT Sinn macht. Wer 1000 RAWs zu je 30-40mb in einen Rutsch konvertiert oder bearbeitet, freut sich zum einen über viel RAM und zum anderen über eine effiziente Auslastung seiner vier Kerne.

Von Videoschnitt, und damit mein ich immer noch im Hobby-Bereich, will ich erst garnicht anfangen. Ein Kumpel hat einen C2D E8400, also 2nd Gen, und er konvertiert Videos mit ~5fps in x264. Er hat mich um Hilfe gebeten und mein PC konvertiert die Videos fast in Echtzeit, sprich 20-25fps ... gleiche Software, gleicher Codec.

Das sind jetzt nur mal zwei Anwendungsbeispiele im privaten Bereich wo ein Quad durchaus Sinn macht. Von Effizienz, sprich Stromverbrauch, Wärmeentwicklung etc.pp. mag ich jetzt erst garnicht anfangen. 

Also bevor du jetzt so ein Unsinn wie Statue, Garten, New York und bla von dir gibst ... vllt. mal über den Tellerrand schauen.


----------



## Rabowke (8. Dezember 2011)

zwxk schrieb:


> Manche Leute scheinen es einfach nicht zu begreifen, Dual-Core sag prinzipiell nichts über die Leistung aus. Wenn ich heute ein Spiel habe ist es niemals auf vier Kerne optimiert und auf zwei meistens auch nicht (die Optimierung orientiert sich nämlich meist an der Konsole und die ist ganz anders aufgebaut).


An sich nicht schlecht ... allerdings möchte ich an dieser Stelle nochmal erwähnen das die 360, als Beispiel, seit 2005 eine TrippleCore CPU besitzt. Wenn ich mich jetzt zurück erinnere und mir meine Rechnung von meinem damals "neuen" Rechner aus dem Jahr 2006 anschaue, dann bekomm ich noch heute einen Herzkasper was mich damals ein Core2Duo der ersten Generation gekostet hat. 

Ich persönlich finde eine Optimierung, egal für welches System, immer begrüßenswert. 

Was sagen eigentlich aktuelle Steam Hardwarerhebungen über die Verteilung von Double / Quad CPUs?


----------



## Lightbringer667 (8. Dezember 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nun mach dich mal nicht lächerlich.
> 
> Davon ab, dass man(n) nicht nur Quadcores zum Zocken benutzt, gibt es durchaus Anwendungsgebiete wo ein Quadcore+HT Sinn macht. Wer 1000 RAWs zu je 30-40mb in einen Rutsch konvertiert oder bearbeitet, freut sich zum einen über viel RAM und zum anderen über eine effiziente Auslastung seiner vier Kerne.
> 
> ...



Videoschnitt und Bildbearbeitung profitieren da natürlich von.Und niemand sagt, dass nen Quadcore in Sachen Spiele überhaupt keine Vorteile bringt.
Aber die Aussage von Smooth "Welcher Gamer hat schon noch nen DualCore, Quadcore sind Pflicht für Gamer" ist einfach ganz großer Käse ^^


----------



## Metalhawk (8. Dezember 2011)

Core2Duo 3GHz kackt schon bei Anno 1404 mächtig ab. Wenn du dann noch anfängst Spiele zu modden, geht die Framerate noch weiter in den Keller. Ich habe nach dem Umrüsten auf i7 einen enormen Leistungsschub bei vielen Spielen feststellen können. Durchaus mehr als ich erwartet habe. 
Gut wenn man keine Kohle hat kann man mit C2D noch gut über die Runden kommen, aber als Enthusiast sind die paar Kröten gut investiert.


----------



## Metalhawk (8. Dezember 2011)

Aber um mal nicht zu sehr OT zu werden:

Ich warte dann noch eine Woche und zocke dann Skyrim nochmal gemoddet.1.4 Den RAM Mod gibts zwar längst schon aber bis dahin kommen sicher auch noch mehr brauchbare Sachen in den Nexus.


----------



## Rabowke (8. Dezember 2011)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Aber die Aussage von Smooth "Welcher Gamer hat schon noch nen DualCore, Quadcore sind Pflicht für Gamer" ist einfach ganz großer Käse ^^


... das mag stimmen, ja. 

Aber Aussagen wie von dem Kandidaten weiter oben sind genauso unsinnig und falsch.


----------



## Schlontzi (8. Dezember 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... das mag stimmen, ja.
> 
> Aber Aussagen wie von dem Kandidaten weiter oben sind genauso unsinnig und falsch.


 
die aussagen oben bezogen sich aber immer auf denn fall zocken und viele kerne. und es ist halt fakt, das ein prozessor mit weniger kernen und dafür einem höherem takt dafür besser geeignet ist.

wenn es um videokodierung oder zb rendering in cinema geht, sind viele kerne super. ich hab zb 8 kerne (16 mit ht) und wenn es ans videokonvertieren geht, dann cruncht der rechner mal locker über 100fps hd material nach h265 in mkv mit handbrake.


----------



## Chemenu (8. Dezember 2011)

schlontzi schrieb:


> ...dann cruncht der rechner mal locker über 100fps hd material nach h265 in mkv mit handbrake.


WTF?!


----------



## Gnadelwarz (8. Dezember 2011)

• General stability improvements

Jop, genau nachdem mir das spiel gerade mal wieder zum xten mal ohne Fehlermeldung zum Desktop abgeschmiert ist. Ich glaub das werden sie nie gefixt bekommen. CTDs hab ich beim Spielen immer wieder. Deshalb Quicksafe ich fast jeden schritt *g*


----------



## Chemenu (8. Dezember 2011)

Gnadelwarz schrieb:


> • General stability improvements
> 
> Jop, genau nachdem mir das spiel gerade mal wieder zum xten mal ohne Fehlermeldung zum Desktop abgeschmiert ist. Ich glaub das werden sie nie gefixt bekommen. CTDs hab ich beim Spielen immer wieder. Deshalb Quicksafe ich fast jeden schritt *g*


 
Ich bin mir nicht 100%ig sicher ob es wirklich einen Zusammenhang gibt, aber seitdem ich die 4GB Mod benutze hatte ich keinen einzigen CTD mehr. Davor kam es aber auch schon eher selten vor.


----------



## trinity_reloaded (8. Dezember 2011)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Optimiert für Dual Core CPUs ? Wer denkt sich so einen Blödsinn aus ? Welcher Gamer hat denn heute noch nen Dual Core ? Nen Quad ist Pflicht heutzutage um aktuelle Titel gescheit zu zocken.


 
Und ein wenig Hirn einschalten ist Pflicht vorm Posten in Foren 
btw ich habe noch einen DualCore & alles läuft blendend ...


----------



## Marko3006 (8. Dezember 2011)

Keine Probleme Performance besser Fehler weg Alles Gut! Mit 4 GB Mod null CTDs! Benutze aber sonst  keine "Mods" da keiner mit dem offizielen CK gemacht wurde und nichts weiter wie abgeänderte Dateien sind und das kann zu Bugs führen!


----------



## LostHero (8. Dezember 2011)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht 100%ig sicher ob es wirklich einen Zusammenhang gibt, aber seitdem ich die 4GB Mod benutze hatte ich keinen einzigen CTD mehr. Davor kam es aber auch schon eher selten vor.


 
Ja da gibt es einen direkten Zusammenhang, dieser wurde auch schon gefühlt 1 mio und 1x erklärt.
Natürlich hilft der 4gb mod nicht bei an sich hoffnungslos instabilen Systemen, aber das dürfte klar sein....

Es ist immer wieder erschreckend was einige Spieler so mit ihren Mühlen anstellen und dann groß rumheulen, dass die Softwarehersteller schuld wären. Die jenigen die tatsächlich n stabiles, sauberes System haben und dann noch so massive Probleme z.B. mit einem Spiel haben, sind eindeutig eine sehr kleine Minderheit und haben mein Mitleid, bei vielen danderen sitzt das Problem aber eher vor dem Bildschirm.

Durch solche Leute finanzier ich btw mein Studium .


----------



## KabraxisObliv (8. Dezember 2011)

Wie heißt die Mod, die auf den Bildern die Farben derart verändert? Die muss ich unbedingt meiden. Grauenhaft. Das sieht doch superkünstlich aus. Wie dem auch sei. Wem es gefällt.

Schön, dass sie so schnell patchen jetzt.


----------



## LostHero (8. Dezember 2011)

Das dürfte dieser FXAA-Postirgendwasinjector kram sein. Und/oder die ENB-Series.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Dezember 2011)

LostHero schrieb:


> Das dürfte dieser FXAA-Postirgendwasinjector kram sein. Und/oder die ENB-Series.


 
Jap.

Ich finde es großartig, was die Modder machen, aber solche Mods würde ich mir auch nicht installieren. Denn es ist ja gerade schön, dass Skyrim nicht so quietschbunt ist.
Normale Texturmods, die das ganze aber ordentlich aufbrezeln, das ist was anderes


----------



## Nasciturus (8. Dezember 2011)

Alte Fehler aus Patch 1.2 behoben - Neue Fehler hinzugefügt???

Seit Patch 1.3 stürzt emin Skyrim nun auch endlich regelmäßig ab. Vorher lief alles ohne Probs, aber um mehr Gleichberechtigung zu schaffen, muss das Spiel offensichtlich noch verschlimmbessert werden... Man, echt blöd...


----------



## Gr1nder17 (8. Dezember 2011)

Nasciturus schrieb:


> Alte Fehler aus Patch 1.2 behoben - Neue Fehler hinzugefügt???
> 
> Seit Patch 1.3 stürzt emin Skyrim nun auch endlich regelmäßig ab. Vorher lief alles ohne Probs, aber um mehr Gleichberechtigung zu schaffen, muss das Spiel offensichtlich noch verschlimmbessert werden... Man, echt blöd...


 
Versuch mal mit der 4 GB Mod zu zocken 4GB Skyrim at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
Hatte das selbe Problem aber seid ich die verwende geht alles wieder Tadellos


----------



## Kwengie (9. Dezember 2011)

zuletzt ist mein Skyrim mit dem 4GB-Mod ebenfalls regelmäßig abgestürtzt.


----------



## candymanXXL (9. Dezember 2011)

Alte Fehler behoben.....jaja, dafür gibts wieder neue! In Flusswald, in der Kneipe fehlen auf der linken Seite die Wand und Bodentexturen. Alles ist schön Himmelblau. Wenn man darauf tritt, dann fällt man ins Bodenlose. 
Das Prob ist, das man dadurch die Hauptquest nicht weiterspielen kann, weil man genau in die Ecke von der Kneipe muß, wo es nach unten geeeeeeehhhht!!!
Ob die endlich mal einen sauberen Patch hinbekommen?


----------



## LostHero (9. Dezember 2011)

Hab mit 1.3 absolut keine Probleme. Spiele bis kommende Woche der offizielle 4gb support kommt auch momentan ohne den 4gb mod und es läuft bomben stabil.


----------



## candymanXXL (9. Dezember 2011)

Nasciturus schrieb:


> Alte Fehler aus Patch 1.2 behoben - Neue Fehler hinzugefügt???
> 
> Seit Patch 1.3 stürzt emin Skyrim nun auch endlich regelmäßig ab. Vorher lief alles ohne Probs, aber um mehr Gleichberechtigung zu schaffen, muss das Spiel offensichtlich noch verschlimmbessert werden... Man, echt blöd...



Erstens wie schon erwähnt die Geschichte mit 4GB usw durchführen. Zweitens, ich kam nicht mal mehr ins Menü, sofort "Back to Desk"
Habe den kompletten Patch 1.3 unverändert gelassen, jedoch die Launcher.exe von Vers 1.1 genommen und siehe da, es funktioniert wieder. Keine Abstürze!


----------



## Chemenu (9. Dezember 2011)

LostHero schrieb:


> Ja da gibt es einen direkten Zusammenhang, dieser wurde auch schon gefühlt 1 mio und 1x erklärt.


 Eine technische Erklärung dafür hab ich noch nirgendwo gelesen. Sowas wie "Installier die Mod, dann stürzt es nicht mehr ab" zählt bei mir nicht.^^
Skyrim nutzt bei mir effektiv nur ca. 1 GB RAM, darum verstehe ich nicht warum es stabiler laufen sollte nur weil es theoretisch 4 GB nutzen dürfte?


----------



## Lightbringer667 (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab nur manchmal so kleinere glitches. Einmal ist mein Pferd nen paar Meter "davon geflogen" als es (ohne Reiter) ein paar stufen hoch lief, einmal haben texturen gefehlt (quicksave / QL hats behoben...), und Waffen getöteter Gegner hüpfen manchmal unerklärlich nen paar meter weg. 
C2D hat ich erst 1x bei version 1.1 ... seit 1.2 eben nur ganz gelegentlich diese kleineren Bugs. Sonst läufts stabil - ohne irgendwelche Mods. 

Schaut doch mal was ihr im Hintergrund laufen habt. Wenn ihr euren Hauptspeicher mit was weiss ich wievielen Prozessen zumüllt, dann ists klar, dass es im Spiel Probleme geben kann. GraKa Treiber und Spiel aktuell halten, und dann dürfte es kaum noch Probleme geben.


----------



## BlunzVonSepp (9. Dezember 2011)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Ich hab nur manchmal so kleinere glitches. Einmal ist mein Pferd nen paar Meter "davon geflogen" als es (ohne Reiter) ein paar stufen hoch lief,


 
It's not a bug, its a feature!


----------



## Nasciturus (9. Dezember 2011)

candymanXXL schrieb:


> Erstens wie schon erwähnt die Geschichte mit 4GB usw durchführen. Zweitens, ich kam nicht mal mehr ins Menü, sofort "Back to Desk"
> Habe den kompletten Patch 1.3 unverändert gelassen, jedoch die Launcher.exe von Vers 1.1 genommen und siehe da, es funktioniert wieder. Keine Abstürze!


 

Was ist dieser 4GB-Patch? Was macht der? Danke im Voraus für eine kurze Info!


----------



## DrProof (9. Dezember 2011)

Nasciturus schrieb:


> Was ist dieser 4GB-Patch? Was macht der? Danke im Voraus für eine kurze Info!


 
Er macht es möglich das Skyrim, unter 64 Bit Betriebssystemen, mehr als 2GB Arbeitsspeicher adressieren kann... Mehr nicht...


----------



## Kinorenegade (9. Dezember 2011)

Mich würde interessieren, ob ich mit meinem Dual Core 2,1 Ghz und 4 GB Ram dadurch auch das Spiel jetzt spielen könnte. Also ohne das ich jetzt gleich alles abschalten muss von der Grafik. Bisher hat mich das davon abgehalten Skyrim zu kaufen. Da spiele ich mom eher Fallout 3 weiter oder den Vorgänger Oblivion.


----------



## Benerohnie (9. Dezember 2011)

Kinorenegade schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren, ob ich mit meinem Dual Core 2,1 Ghz und 4 GB Ram dadurch auch das Spiel jetzt spielen könnte. Also ohne das ich jetzt gleich alles abschalten muss von der Grafik. Bisher hat mich das davon abgehalten Skyrim zu kaufen. Da spiele ich mom eher Fallout 3 weiter oder den Vorgänger Oblivion.


 
MICH würde interessieren welche Grafikkarte du hast  Mit CPU und RAM allein kann man schlecht was prognostizieren...


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Dezember 2011)

Vielleicht wird das mit der 2 Gb Sperre mit dem nächsten Patch schon behoben. Hier steht



> Nächste Woche will sich das Entwicklerteam übrigens dem so genannten  Large Address Aware-Flag annehmen, der es dem PC-Spiel erlaubt, mehr als  2 GB Arbeitsspeicher in Anspruch zu nehmen.


----------



## rowoss (10. Dezember 2011)

• General stability improvements

HA!! nach ca 15 Minuten stürtzt das Spiel immerzu ab. (immer)

Die Engine ist alles andere als stabil. Was passiert wenn richtige Mods kommen (hab nen paar Texturmods).


----------



## LostHero (10. Dezember 2011)

Kleiner Nachtrag von mir:
Hab nun mit update 1.3 etwa 8 std spielzeit hinter mir und bleibe bei meiner vorherigen aussage, dass der patch was die stabilität angeht (bei mir) nix verschlimmert hat.

Was jedoch neu hinzugekommen ist, sind massenweise "lila flächen" wo scheinbar keine texturen mehr geladen werden oO. Ein spielneustart behebt das problem zwar immer, aber es nervt!!! da ich weder an treibern noch an settings was geändert habe muss update 1.3 der auslöser sein.


----------



## Chemenu (10. Dezember 2011)

LostHero schrieb:


> Was jedoch neu hinzugekommen ist, sind massenweise "lila flächen" wo scheinbar keine texturen mehr geladen werden oO. Ein spielneustart behebt das problem zwar immer, aber es nervt!!! da ich weder an treibern noch an settings was geändert habe muss update 1.3 der auslöser sein.


 Ich hatte das schon von Anfang an mit der Verkaufsversion. 
Am krassesten wars im Tempel von Dibella (



Spoiler



hab mich da plötzlich nach einem Saufgelage wieder gefunden 


), da war alles komplett rosa/lila inkl. NPC.


----------



## Flashback64 (10. Dezember 2011)

Also ich habe mit dem 1.3 Patch keinerlei Probleme, hatte allerdings in der Urfassung auch keine. (außer ein paar mal- glaube so 3-4 mal- auf dem Desktop zu landen, allerdings habe ich die Hauptstory komplett durch bin Lev.37 und da sind 3-4 mal nicht tragisch)

Ich hatte allerdings erst vor ein paar Tagen meinen Pc neu installiert.(Partitionen neu erstellt,formatiert, Windows neu mit neuesten Treibern sowol für Motherboard als auch für die Grafikkarte.

Ich habe gestern noch ca 10 Std. (...is das krank   ) gespielt und keinerlei Probleme gehabt.
Das Problem mit den verfärbten Texturen hatte ich (bei Deus Ex ,lila Texturen, die bei Neustart des Spiels zwar wieder wegwaren, allerdings ein paar Meter weiter wieder ausgelöst wurden.)) allerdings auch noch bevor ich meinen Rechner neu installiert hatte, jetzt habe ich auch mit Deus Ex keine Probleme mehr. 

@ LostHero und Chemenu Kleiner Tipp der evtl. hilft: falls ihr eine Nvidia Grafikkarte besitzt, dann ruft doch mal die Nvidia Systemsteuerung auf, dann "3D Einstellungen verwalten" anwählen und danach " Wiederherstellen " (unter dem Fenster in dem ihr die 3D Einstellungen ändern könnt) auswählen und dann noch "Übernehmen" anklicken. Somit wird die Karte auf die ursprünglichen Werte zurückgesetzt. 
Dies hatte mein Problem bei Deus Ex um ein vielfaches verbessert evtl. hilfts ja auch bei Skyrim. 


Mein System, (eigentlich schon zu alt, aber Skyrim läuft auf höchsten Einstellungen flüssig  )

Q6600 2,4Ghz, 4GB Ram, Nvidia GTX 470 1.25GB Ram, Win 7 64 Bit


----------



## candymanXXL (10. Dezember 2011)

rowoss schrieb:


> • General stability improvements
> 
> HA!! nach ca 15 Minuten stürtzt das Spiel immerzu ab. (immer)
> 
> Die Engine ist alles andere als stabil. Was passiert wenn richtige Mods kommen (hab nen paar Texturmods).


 

Hast Du den 4GB Patch installiert?
Das Spiel ist sehr wohl stabil. Gestern habe ich auch über 10 Std. gespielt. Keinen einzigen Absturz!


----------



## Flashback64 (10. Dezember 2011)

candymanXXL schrieb:


> Hast Du den 4GB Patch installiert?
> Das Spiel ist sehr wohl stabil. Gestern habe ich auch über 10 Std. gespielt. Keinen einzigen Absturz!



Das kann ich auch bestätigen.
Mein Sohn spielet es auf einem PIV 3 Ghz Single Core, AGP Radeon 3850, 2GB Ram mit Win Xp, in Außenbereichen auf mittlere (leicht ruckelig) Einstellungen , und in Höhlen und Gebäuden auf hoch, und das in der Urversion ohne einen einzigen Absturz. Momentan ist er Lvl.13. )

evtl. hängt es an deinem System, evt. Treiberreste oder ähnliches die dieses Problem hervorrufen.


----------



## NEXUS-6 (10. Dezember 2011)

Es ist zum verzweifeln, wenn das Spiel läuft, läuft es gut. Nur leider kann ich höchstens 1-5 Minuten spielen bevor der Rechner sich komplett aufhängt (Bildschirm wird schwarz) und nur noch ein Hardreset hilft. Ich wäre ja schon froh wenn ich nur auf´s Desktop fliegen würde! Alle Patches haben daran bisher nichts geändert. Meine System Daten:

 Operating System: Windows Vista™ Ultimate (6.0, Build 6002) Service Pack 2 (6002.vistasp2_gdr.110617-0336)
 Language: German (Regional Setting: German)
System Manufacturer: Dell Inc.
       System Model: MXG061                          
               BIOS: Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS Version 1.10 A06
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T7600  @ 2.33GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.3GHz
             Memory: 2046MB RAM
          Page File: 1466MB used, 2867MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 7.00.6002.18107 32bit Unicode
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce Go 7950 GTX
     Manufacturer: NVIDIA
        Chip type: GeForce Go 7950 GTX
         DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC


----------



## rohan123 (10. Dezember 2011)

Mein System, (eigentlich schon zu alt, aber Skyrim läuft auf höchsten Einstellungen flüssig  )

Q6600 2,4Ghz, 4GB Ram, Nvidia GTX 470 1.25GB Ram, Win 7 64 Bit[/QUOTE]

Na he komm mann , so alt ist dein System doch nicht. Ist doch ein super Sys. Habe die gleiche Konfig wie du, nur mit einem core 2 duo E8400. Ich gleube unsere beiden PC´s werde uns noch ein Weilchen begleiten - deines wird dich ganz sicher noch länger begleiten. Viel Spass noch


----------



## rohan123 (10. Dezember 2011)

Das geht an Bethesda: Ich wusste, dass ihr usn nicht enttäuscht, sondern uns unterstützt - nichts andere hab eich erwartet. Ihr habt es euch verdient, den TES5 ist euer und unser Baby - DANKE!!!


----------



## Kuomo (10. Dezember 2011)

Schön, dass sie dran bleiben, schade, dass es nötig ist.


----------



## vprojekt (11. Dezember 2011)

Läuft bei mir immer noch nicht wirklich stabil. 
Was ich daraus gelernt habe....erstmal ein halbes Jahr warten, dann Spiel zum halben Preis und mit allen Patches kaufen...............oder eben dar nicht.


----------



## plasmahirsch (11. Dezember 2011)

NEXUS-6 schrieb:


> Es ist zum verzweifeln, wenn das Spiel läuft, läuft es gut. Nur leider kann ich höchstens 1-5 Minuten spielen bevor der Rechner sich komplett aufhängt (Bildschirm wird schwarz) und nur noch ein Hardreset hilft. Ich wäre ja schon froh wenn ich nur auf´s Desktop fliegen würde! Alle Patches haben daran bisher nichts geändert. Meine System Daten:
> 
> Operating System: Windows Vista™ Ultimate (6.0, Build 6002) Service Pack 2 (6002.vistasp2_gdr.110617-0336)
> Language: German (Regional Setting: German)
> ...


 


sorry aber was erwartest du ? dein PC ist meiner meinung nach viel zu schlecht um skyrim stabil laufen lassen zu können 
man sollte auch net immer alles erzwingen 
mehr ram bessere cpu bessere graka... eigtl komplett neuen pc^^

aber ich weiß es halt net
auf meinem alten PC
i3
4gb ram 
hd 3870x2 
liefs nur auf niedrig flüssig


----------



## Flashback64 (11. Dezember 2011)

Es ist zum verzweifeln, wenn das Spiel läuft, läuft es gut. Nur leider kann ich höchstens 1-5 Minuten spielen bevor der Rechner sich komplett aufhängt (Bildschirm wird schwarz) und nur noch ein Hardreset hilft. Ich wäre ja schon froh wenn ich nur auf´s Desktop fliegen würde! Alle Patches haben daran bisher nichts geändert. Meine System Daten:

Operating System: Windows Vista™ Ultimate (6.0, Build 6002) Service Pack 2 (6002.vistasp2_gdr.110617-0336)
Language: German (Regional Setting: German)
System Manufacturer: Dell Inc.
System Model: MXG061 
BIOS: Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS Version 1.10 A06
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T7600 @ 2.33GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.3GHz
Memory: 2046MB RAM
Page File: 1466MB used, 2867MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 7.00.6002.18107 32bit Unicode
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce Go 7950 GTX
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce Go 7950 GTX
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC







hmmm...Deine Computerhardware ist locker dazu fähig Skyrim in der Außenwelt auf mittleren und in Dungeons und Gebäuden auf hoch zu spielen.
Wann wurde das letzte mal dein Windows neu aufgespielt ? Stell mal in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung bei 3D Einstellungen( mit Wiederherstellen) die Grafikkarte auf die Standarteinstellungen zurück. Systemeinstellungen kappeln sich evtl. mit den Einstellungen in dem Launcher des Spiels.
Seit ich meinen Computer neu installiert hatte, sind auch alle Skyrim Probleme bei mir verschwunden (evtl. hatte auch ich irgendwelche Treiberreste o.Ä auf meienm System.)
Gestern Abend noch 7 Std. am Stück und ohne einen einzigen Absturz oder andere Probleme gespielt.
Ahh doch, ein Problem hatte ich doch, Ich hatte in einen Dungeon an dem ich zufällig vorbeikam ein Buch in einer Kiste gefunden "Über die Wildelfen" ( ist aber schon ein paar Tage her ), und dieses Buch wurde (gestern) in einer späteren Quest in der man dieses Buch suchen sollte gefordert.
Das Buch konnte ich somit nicht mehr abgeben, und der Questpfeil steht immernoch auf dem Dungeon in dem das Buch zu finden war (obwohl ich dieses Buch schon habe), als ich dann nochmal zu diesem Dungeon zurückgekehrt bin war die besagte, markierte Kiste leer.(da ich dieses Buch bei mir trug). Ich kann dieses Buch natürlich auch nicht mehr in diese Kiste legen, denn da kommt dann immer die Meldung "Questgegenstände können nicht abgelegt werden" Warum dieses Buch dem Questgeber nicht mehr zugeordnet werden kann ist mir schleierhaft, da es ja auch noch als Questgegenstand erkannt wird.


----------



## Flashback64 (11. Dezember 2011)

@ rohan123
Mein System, (eigentlich schon zu alt, aber Skyrim läuft auf höchsten Einstellungen flüssig  )

Q6600 2,4Ghz, 4GB Ram, Nvidia GTX 470 1.25GB Ram, Win 7 64 Bit[/QUOTE]

Na he komm mann , so alt ist dein System doch nicht. Ist doch ein super Sys. Habe die gleiche Konfig wie du, nur mit einem core 2 duo E8400. Ich gleube unsere beiden PC´s werde uns noch ein Weilchen begleiten - deines wird dich ganz sicher noch länger begleiten. Viel Spass noch 


 Hoffentlich, allerdings sehe ich jetzt schon ein paar Defizite zb. bei Batman im Directx 11 Modus mit Phsx. , habe mir schon mal überlegt noch ne GTX 470 dazuzukaufen, die kosten ja nicht mehr sooo viel und diese dann evtl. als Physx Karte zu benutzen. )


----------



## NEXUS-6 (11. Dezember 2011)

Skyrim läuft problemlos in niedriger Auflösung. Kein Ruckeln, kein Zuckeln, keine Grafikfehler!..es hängt nur nach wenigen Minuten den Rechner auf. Da ich Fallout3 und DeusEx Revolution problemlos spielen konnte, wird es wohl kaum ein Hardware Problem sein. In den einschlägigen Foren finden sich viele Spieler, die das gleiche Problem haben (zum Teil mit wesentlich potenterer Hardware!). Es liegt also der Verdacht nahe, das es sich um ein Softwareproblem von Skyrim handelt. 



plasmahirsch schrieb:


> sorry aber was erwartest du ? dein PC ist meiner meinung nach viel zu schlecht um skyrim stabil laufen lassen zu können
> man sollte auch net immer alles erzwingen
> mehr ram bessere cpu bessere graka... eigtl komplett neuen pc^^
> 
> ...


----------



## Loplop (14. Dezember 2011)

plasmahirsch schrieb:


> sorry aber was erwartest du ? dein PC ist meiner meinung nach viel zu schlecht um skyrim stabil laufen lassen zu können
> man sollte auch net immer alles erzwingen
> mehr ram bessere cpu bessere graka... eigtl komplett neuen pc^^
> 
> ...


 
Bevor du seinen Rechner für das Problem verantwortlich machst, schau mal hier: Skyrim complete PC crashes - The Nexus Forums

Das Problem haben viele, unter anderem auch ich, und es liegt nicht an irgendwelchen Hardware-Problemen, sondern ist ein Programmierfehler bei Skyrim.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Dezember 2011)

Gerade gabs übrigens auch einen neuen Patch. Das war wohl der, der das mit der 2-GB-Sperre behebt.


----------

